

Stop Telling Me What My 20s Should Look Like - chiachun
https://medium.com/p/d2ad78e6c543

======
MCarusi
Thank you for rebutting the whole "travel" thing. Traveling's more expensive
than ever these days, especially if (god forbid) your travel destinations are
international.

